# Vostok Europe Tu144



## kanab22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Does anyone know how to remove the crown from a Vostok Europe TU144?

It came with some with some smudges on the inside of the glass :thumbsdown: would you believe but I figured I could just fix it myself. Unfortunately there are no markings to indicate which screw to remove or what to depress to remove the crown and Vostok Europe won't tell me how to do it.

Cheers,

Gordy


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Which movement do you have? The old Vostok or the new Seiko? Can you post a picture?


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

It's got the Vostok 2426 movement. You just need to gently push the 'pusher' down and remove the crown and stem.


----------



## kanab22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Lampoc said:


> It's got the Vostok 2426 movement. You just need to gently push the 'pusher' down and remove the crown and stem.


Thanks very much, Lampoc. That did the trick. I fixed it last night and have been enjoying wearing it today and being able to see the face through a clear glass for a change.

(Thanks for your offer of help, Kutusov)

You guys are the best.

Cheers,

Gordy


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

kanab22 said:


> (Thanks for your offer of help, Kutusov)


...not much help I'm afraid... I thought the Tu144 had two movement versions, just like many of VE watches line-up... I was mistaken, it's still the 2432.


----------

